# Big Jim's Basic Hushpuppies



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

Basic Hushpuppies 

 1/2 cup flour 
 2 tsp baking powder 
 1 Tbs sugar 
 1/2 tsp salt 
 2 cups corn meal 
 1 small onion, finely chopped  
 1 large egg, well beaten  
 3/4 cup milk 
 Sift dry ingredients together.  Stir in finely chopped onion.  Add beaten egg and milk to dry ingredients, stirring lightly.  Drop a tablespoon of batter into hot deep oil, frying only a few at a time until golden brown.  Drain on paper towels.


----------

